# www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2012)

*www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2012)

*www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Ich finde es schon ein wenig lustig, was sich da einige einfallen lassen. 

Man sollte aber demnächst lieber alle möglichen URLs reservieren. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Ist schon traurig das man sich bei einer Website auch die dazugehörigen Seiten aneignen muss die etwas anders geschrieben werden - traurig


----------



## Iceananas (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Die Einhörner sind jetzt weg


----------



## Fuzi0n (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Schön, dass diese Witzbolde uns darauf aufmerksam machen, dass manche Menschen einfach so dermaßen dämlich und blöd sind, dass sie nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen "dns-ok.de" und "dns-okay.de" erkennen können.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Einhörner machen jede Website direkt seriöser!


----------



## Research (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Schön bunt.
Lass das gerade laufen.

Fehlt bloß noch Nanyan-Cat-Sound.


----------



## Kuschluk (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Schön, dass diese Witzbolde uns darauf aufmerksam machen, dass manche Menschen einfach so dermaßen dämlich und blöd sind, dass sie nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen "dns-ok.de" und "dns-okay.de" erkennen können.


 
Und wenn ich dir das jetzt nur sage ? geh mal auf [verdammtes ding KEIN LINK !url]www.blabla.de [/url] und du gibst es daheim ein ? so wie die website gemacht ist soll ja jeder depp damit klar kommen ! selbst ich vertu mich oft genug mit .com .de .org ... (is ja im normalfall nich schlimm denke da machen 90% try and error).

Finde es schon grenzwertig (also den joke) ... gibt genug leute die sich dann verarscht vorkommen und 0 Peilung haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Notfalls hätte es auch Google gegeben, aber für viele ist es ja sehr schwer es zu bedienen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



Research schrieb:


> Schön bunt.
> Lass das gerade laufen.
> 
> Fehlt bloß noch Nanyan-Cat-Sound.


 

naja die offizielle bsi seite kann auch eifnahc zum einschleusen des Bundes trojaners genutzt werden... 

und zu der aussage von research 
nicht die nayan cat ... amazing horse in der 100 std dauer schleife


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> nicht die nayan cat ... amazing horse in der 100 std dauer schleife



Och,  wenn du die Dauerschleife von weebl laufen lässt, merkt man "irgendwann", dass Ton und Bild asynchron laufen. Noch hab ich nich herausgefunden, ab wann die Verschiebung wieder soweit vorangeschritten ist, dass Bild und Ton wieder synchron ablaufen, bis beide Spuren erneut versetzt laufen.

Aber an sich finde ich es dreist, eine zweite Müll-Seite zu schalten. Wobei: Dreist ist es eher von BSI hier, sich nicht ähnlich klingende Namen zu sichern.
Und die Verschörungsposts mit Bundestrojaner finde ich daneben, weil es hier darum geht, den Geschädigten zu zeigen, dass sie ab dem 8. März auf dem Trockenen sitzen zwecks Surfen.
Und ggf dass die ihr Sys neu Aufspielen müssen, wegen Root-Kit usw.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Hm, sieht bei mir aus wie die originale Seite. Erst wenn ich die Domain auch in NoScript "erlaube" tauchen weitere Bildchen auf. ^^


----------



## sanmonku (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



> Allerdings reicht es mittlerweile natürlich auch, Webseiten nur zu öffnen, um sich schon Schädlinge einzufangen.



aber auch nur wenn man mit admin rechten unterwegs ist ?!


----------



## mathal84 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

war ja klar das sowas kommt, die Panikmache nutzen welche aus um sich lustig zu machen, manche um zu schaden, manche um Geld zu verdienen. 

www,dnsokay,de - sie sind gefährdet, überweisen sie 20 Euro auf bla bla um dies zu entfernen...


----------



## henric (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Was hat der Kerl nur geraucht?Einhörner? EINHÖRNER!!!


----------



## Gast1667776202 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

durch den bloßen Besuch einer Webseite kann im Normalfall nix schief laufen (und mit Normalfall meine ich: Das müssten schon Weltexperten sein die deinen Browser hacken)

Downloaden solltest du halt nix, und schon gar nicht ausführen.


----------



## Research (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



Meai schrieb:


> durch den bloßen Besuch einer Webseite kann im Normalfall nix schief laufen (und mit Normalfall meine ich: Das müssten schon Weltexperten sein die deinen Browser hacken)
> 
> Downloaden solltest du halt nix, und schon gar nicht ausführen.


 

Ein script reicht völlig aus. Dazu ist nur der Besuch der Site notwendig. INU.ID hat das ja schon angedeutet.


----------



## Oversoul (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



henric schrieb:


> Was hat der Kerl nur geraucht?Einhörner? EINHÖRNER!!!


 
Stimmt My little Pony wäre besser gewesen


----------



## Cey (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Ich finds witzig.

Gut, dass Leute die Domain besetzen, die anscheinend keine bösen Absichten haben.


----------



## spionkaese (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



Research schrieb:


> Ein script reicht völlig aus. Dazu ist nur der Besuch der Site notwendig. INU.ID hat das ja schon angedeutet.


Und was möchtest du mit deinem Script machen?
Über javascript Code auf meinem PC ausführen?
Viel Spass.


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Und was möchtest du mit deinem Script machen?
> Über javascript Code auf meinem PC ausführen?
> [...]


 
Gängige Praxis. Inklu. Pufferüberlauf.
Oder Flash, ein Video, Banner, Bilder, SQL...


----------



## spionkaese (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*



Research schrieb:


> Gängige Praxis. Inklu. Pufferüberlauf.
> Oder Flash, ein Video, Banner, Bilder, SQL...


Und ich hab bis jetzt von keinem Fall gehört, wo das iwie bei nem vernünftig gesicherten PC funktioniert hätte,
also ohne IE 6 und mit Firewall + aktueller Virenscanner + Sandbox beim Browser


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Ich schon. Zwar nicht in freier Wildbahn - aber da möchte man ja auch mit minimalem Einsatz einen möglichst großen "Kundenkreis" erreichen. Aber ansonsten wurde sowas schon alles ausgetestet - lässt sich alles austricksen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de oder www.dns-okay.de? Behörden werden beim DNS Changer auf die Schippe genommen*

Ich seh das als super Werbekampagne.

Angst und Verunsicherung funktioniert immer ( siehe Bild-Zeitung ) und man kann damit gutes Geld verdienen. Ihr habt ja auch direkt auf die Anti-Virenprogramme verwiesen.

Diese Firmen ( die kommerziellen ) verdienen gut daran.

P.s.: Kann Bild Nr. 9 Empfehlen. Der MSE ist *kostenlos* und gut in Windows integriert. 

Das war die Anti-Werbung. 

Und keine Angst : Die Einhörner tun Euch nix.


----------

